# Dewalt DW705



## ross.anderson (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been looking for a Miter saw as the one I'm borrowing from my dad basically sucks (Toolshop). I saw a Dewalt DW705 of Craigslist for $160. Is this a fair deal? Seems like this model is out of production, so it must be a couple years old, but I can find the accessories for it pretty easily on Amazon...

Is this a worthwhile saw, or am I better off looking elsewhere? I'd prefer to spend under $200, but the only new thing that I've seen with even descent reviews was the Northern Industrial 10" slider for $120. Everything else seems to have multiple bad reviews...


----------

